# IVF Injections are really hurting



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi.  I am finding when my husband is doing my daily injection of Menopur it really hurts.  I am using an injector pen so you just press the button which releases the  needle and the drug into you.  A couple of seconds after the needle going in I get this awful stinging pain which I assume is as the drug is going into me.  I have had many operations so may pain threshold is very good but this pain reduces me to tears.  Are we doing something wrong?  I am following the clinics instructions to the letter.  This is my 2nd treatment and I found when we did the injections last time the first few didn't hurt but as the days went on they did start to hurt but not as bad as this time.

Thanks

Catherine


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Catherine, 

I find that the menopur stings too   .. its getting better tho, i think its the way DH puts the needle in!    ( i have the proper needles, very scary  )

Last night couldnt sleep proper because my tummy was hurting quite a bit from the injection, think my tummys had enough!! 

Im afraid we have to put up with it, were goin to try some ice tonight   see if that works! 

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Rin & sweetcheeks
Im really scared of needles and had to inject myself. I used a bag of frozen peas against my tummy for 2 mins then inject straight away and it was painless and i dd not feel the stinging sensation that usually follows 
good luck with your tx
caseyxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Casey will do that tonight !  

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

same here i would ice the stomach first, felt no pain at all...


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

i never had the menepur, but it sounds like its the drug that stings when it gets in?
i'm learning to give injections at the moment, i'm told to inject really slowly if its a stingy drug. i dont think theres a way to turn the pen down, only to change the length of the needle 
if youre hubby's doing it, maybe he could do it by hand - very slowly and see if thats better?
it took 3 seconds to inject my burserelin, the stinging injections are taking me 10 counts (wonder why i count these things?   )
but that as well as ice could make it easier.
wanted to give you a hug, but i'm a bit naff with the smilies   i went through a "down" period with the injections, i know its not easy, good luck


----------



## Rin (Mar 22, 2005)

Many thanks for your replies. nice (in a sadistic way  ) to know I'm not the only one who has the stinging feeling.  It sounds like you all inject into your stomach.  I have to do the top of my leg and alternate between legs each night to avoid brusing.  Would much rather inject my stomach as a lot more fat there to cushion it.  Will ask my clinic on Tuesday if okay for me to change the site of injection.

Thanks again and happy injecting to all of you!

Catherine


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

i did my tummy and swopped sides


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I feel for you!!! I had no problems at all with my Puregon pen, but now that I'm on daily heparin injections, I'm dreading each one. I keep double-stabbing myself, due to it hurting when the needle hit the skin, and it causes me pain and bruising. 
I am gonna try the tip with the frozen bag of pea's though. Hopefully that will work for me.


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there .

I have always found my Buserelin (d/r jabs) painful, but the Gonal-F jab pen doesn't hurt at all .

I find that if I stand up to have my Buserelin jab, I tend to tense up, so I lean over the sofa, whilst Neal my d/p quickly jabs the needle into my flabby top part of my legs - usually the left one. We find that is sometimes still hurts, but I try to use our cute feline bundle of fluff to destract me 

I do the same with the Gonal-F pen jab, but in my bottom & that doesn't hurt at all .*_


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sweetcheeks

i had the proper needles too when i was on injections and i found the best way to help stop the stinging is to not push the drug in quickly and do it slightly slower , also make sure the needle is slightly angled on entry to the skin.
I also found it less painful in the top of the leg than in the stomach, but i guess that depends on how skinny or big your legs are  mine arent small 

sorry cant be any more help

love
suzie xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

I second Suzie's advice.  

The 1st time I injected Menopur was with an auto-injector & it hurt like hell - in fact I ended up with a bruise. So the next night I braved using proper needles following the girls' recommendation on this site. I pretty much use the same method as Suzie & injected on alternate thigh and because the needle is so fine, I hardly felt it going into my skin - it was a bit like having an out of body experience at times...seeing the needle going in but not feeling a thing!!! I then pushed the drugs in really slowly & sometimes when it became too painful, I just waited a few seconds & carried on. 

Good luck!

Ronnie


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Catherine

thought I'd add my tuppence worth  

I used menopur with autoinjector for all my treatments and didn't find it a problem at all. I did bruise but it was where i was pushing the auto injector quite hard against my leg. I found that holding it like that made the injection easier. Also found that standing is much, much better than sitting down to do it. My sister used menopur when she was donating for me and she followed my advice and got on ok. She, like me found the injections a bit more painful as the treatment went on but this can be due to the body naturally becoming more sensitive to pain as you near ovulation (according to the Dr!)

Also, both my sister and I injected ourselves - maybe that has something to do with it!!  

I would think that the stomach area is more painful than the thigh but I've never injected there so I can't really comment  

Good luck anyway and just hold on to the fact that it won't last forever (even though it seems like it!)

Love Suzie xx


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

i'll share  a couple of tips i've been given over the last few years...
having the drug up to body/room temperature before injecting helps (used to warm up local anaesthetic for kids by holding it in my hands for a few minutes - cos i'm nice)
injecting slowly doesnt push all the fluid in at once - youre body has time to deal with it and move it as youre pushing it in.
pressing a clean finger/cotton wool hard against the injection site after injecting (for 10 seconds) can help prevent bruising (they think) worked for me personally, and i've not caused any bruises on other people yet.


----------

